# Diseño de Bocinas Exponenciales + Bibliografía.



## detrakx (Mar 26, 2009)

Buenas, por ahi un Usuario me pidió si podía subir algún dato sobre bocinas. Y bueno me hice un tiempito, arme una hoja en Word que explica brevemente sobre las carácterísticas de la bocinas y como calcularlas con un ejemplo práctico.
También adiero 2 zip con bilbiografía para aquellos que quieran saber un poco mas. Tambien pueden consultar en el libro de beranek pag 290.
Cualquier crítica constructiva o duda será bienvenida. 
Si alguien por ahi tiene algún dato sobre la construcción y formulas de alguna otra bocina "por ejemplo hiperbólicas" sería bueno que puedan facilitar la información o link. De esta manera se podría ir completando el Post.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola detrakx, muchas gracias por la información, lo que mas aparece en la red es información sobre cajas selladas, reflex o pasabanda, pero muy poco sobre bocinas plegadas.

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 27, 2009)

Que diferencia hay entre una bocina tipo labios y una de las normales.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola oscar, la bocinas plegadas se realizan por una cuestion de espacio. vos podes plegarla a gusto mientras cumplas con los requisitos. Por ejemplo el instrumento Corno frances es una bocina exponencial larga enrollada, el caparazón de un caracol es como una bocina cónica enrrollada tipo espiral. Estos casos serían una manera de plegar las bocinas.
Bocina con labios creo que se cual es pero no estoy seguro, si podes subir alguna imagen, ahi sabría de que bocina estas hablando.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 28, 2009)

Esta fue la unica imagen que pude encontrar


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 28, 2009)

Aunque viendolo bien, la diferencia seria en que la de labios es la que sale del diseño propuesto en el documento y la normal seria la no exponencial y por dentro es recta, no tiene ninguna parte curva.


----------



## detrakx (Abr 3, 2009)

Supongo que los labios es como para imitar una porción de esfera. El grafico que fundamenta la ley de la inversa del 
cuadrado de la distancia (del por que la presion cae -6dB cada vez que se duplica la distancia ). Y este se parece a la forma de la bocina que comentas. 
Por otro lado la boca sería de mas supeficie que una rectangular de las mismas dimensiones debido a la curvatura. 
Si la bocina crece recta se comportaría como una bocina cónica. 

SAludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2009)

Acá les dejo un enlace para que vean unas variadas formas de trompetas hasta con sus medidas   

http://www.usspeaker.com/horns1.htm

Edit:

Acá les decimos "trompetas" a lo que ustedes les llaman "bocinas"


----------



## vicmagucas (Dic 14, 2010)

detrakx, de corazón de doy mil gracias por la información. Se sirvó para diseñar una bocina como la quiero. Pero agora tengo un grabe problema, ¿Como doblo la bocina?¿Cuál es la técnica para doblar una bocina y así reducir su tamaño?

Ayuda,   NO DEBO ESCRIBIR MI E-MAIL


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2010)

Se agradece muuucho la info Detrakx. Esto de las trompetas/bocinas es un tema que me ha dado muchas inquietudes.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola vicmagucas: Como en la jerga del audio hay tendencia a utilizar cajas cubicas, la idea de plegarla la bocina es para que esta pueda entrar dentro. Y en lo posible aprovechar el maximo del volumen de la caja.
La bocina deberia tener las mismas caracteristicas, ahora bien lo que pudes hacer es:

Una vez que hayas calculado la bocina a esta dividirla en 10 partes iguales, de es manera partiendo de Sr hacia Sm. Obtendras 10 superficies distintas que iran incrementandose.
Al utilizar estas divisiones en la practica permite y evaluando las superficies a los largo de la bocina y asi mantenerse dentro de los valores calculados.

Tambien, sería bueno que mires diseños en la web, eso se va a orientar un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## McBeat25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola detrakx, muchas gracias por la info es de gran utilidad. Una pregunta la bibliografia que adjuntas es del libro de beranek, o es otra referencia agradeceria me dieras los datos de ella. Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Mar 20, 2011)

En Parte puede ser de Beranek, lo demas lo podes Encontrar en el Libro: " Electroacustica, Altavoces y Microfonos " de Ortega y Romero.

Saludos.


----------

